

Obama administration defends massive phone record collection - gridscomputing
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/07/us-usa-wiretaps-verizon-idUSBRE95502920130607

======
rhizome
_"It's called protecting America," added Senator Dianne Feinstein_

The Congressperson who leads the group providing oversight on things like this
thinks you're stupid.

~~~
darkarmani
> "It's called protecting America," added Senator Dianne Feinstein

I wish she would hug us a little less tight. We need a less protecting, so we
can breathe.

------
notdrunkatall
I would have been nice had they defended this before it happened.

You know, in public. Motherfuckers.

------
taktix
Unfortunately, Obama is so amoral and charismatic, he'll wiggle out of this
one as he always does.

